# Giga ist zurück.....xD



## matty2580 (3. November 2011)

*Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Heute um 18:00 Uhr startet Giga, seit langer Zeit wieder, mit einem Live-Stream...xD

http://www.giga.de/live/?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_term=GIGA%2BTV%2BLIVE%253A%2BEs%2Bist%2Bsoweit  %2521&utm_content=Text&utm_campaign=Sonder-NL-KW44-2011





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVR1uE_sk2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Trailer selbst ist recht witzig gemacht und ich hoffe, dass sich Giga wieder etablieren kann.



			
				Giga schrieb:
			
		

> Inhalt der heutigen Sendung              "First!!!!", würde man jetzt bei YouTube und Co.  schreiben - es geht aber auch eleganter: Unsere erste GIGA TV LIVE Show  startet heute um 18:00 Uhr. Die Moderatoren Shu, David und Jonas haben  sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, um Euch das Neuste aus den Bereichen  Games, Tech und Entertainment präsentieren. Was Euch genau erwartet,  erfahrt Ihr hier mehr



Aufzeichnung der Sendung vom 03.11.11
(Vielen Dank "Der Schpammer" für den Link.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_6ueBtFb7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Giga Live vom 03.11.11 Part 1/7
Giga Live vom 03.11.11 Part 2/7
Giga Live vom 03.11.11 Part 3/7
Giga Live vom 03.11.11 Part 4/7
Giga Live vom 03.11.11 Part 5/7
Giga Live vom 03.11.11 Part 6/7
Giga Live vom 03.11.11 Part 7/7


Youtube-Channel von Giga:
http://www.youtube.com/user/giga?blend=1&ob=4



*Update:* 

GIGA Live wird ab heute jeden Donnerstag von 18Uhr bis 20Uhr gesendet.
Hier der Link zu einem Giga-FAQ:
http://www.giga.de/top-themen/00155528-giga-live-endlich-alle-infos-und-termine-zum-start/

Leider kann man den Livechat nur per Facebook im Moment nutzen.


			
				Giga schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ließ sich auch trotz gebündelter Anstrengungen in Nachtschichten  keine adäquate Lösung finden, weshalb wir erst einmal diesen Schritt  gehen müssen. Mit dem Relaunch, der voraussichtlich im Dezember erfolgt,  ist dieses Problem dann endlich Geschichte. Dann werden wir die  Facebook-Kommentare abschalten und auf die gewohnte Kommentarfunktion  zurückgreifen.


http://www.giga.de/news/00155600-giga-tv-live-achtung-achtung-so-werdet-ihr-interaktiv/

lg matty


----------



## Rizoma (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

hmmm bin skeptisch das alte GIGA Team hat in meinen Augen die Sendung sehr geprägt und in vielen Augen zum Kult gemacht ob da das neue Team mithalten kann? Ich hoffe es mal da mir die Sendungen immer gefallen haben


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Der Trailer erinnert mich an Game One MTV.


----------



## KillerCroc (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Eine tolle Nachricht, ich fand das alte Team richtig super. Und hoffe dass das jetzige auch mithalten kann


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

******* so was gefällt mir !
Und besonders nutzen we butter the bread with butter als hindergrund muke noch besser !!!


----------



## Clawhammer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Ich werd es mir später mal ansehen ... wäre natürlich Top wenn die neuen genauso "gut" sind wie die "alten".


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> ******* so was gefällt mir !
> Und besonders nutzen we butter the bread with butter als hindergrund muke noch besser !!!



Ähhh, ja...


----------



## Placebo (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ******* so was gefällt mir !
> Und besonders nutzen we butter the bread with butter als hindergrund muke noch besser !!!


 Ich dachte, das wären die Japanischen Kampfhörspiele


----------



## hAS3 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Welches Team meint ihr mit dem "alten"?
Für mich gibt es Giga (Games) nicht ohne Etienne, Felix, Simon, Patrick, etc...
=/


----------



## Zahdok (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

ich will den fernsehsender! 
mit meinem internet sind live-streams unmöglich


----------



## kentO (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



hAS3 schrieb:


> Welches Team meint ihr mit dem "alten"?
> Für mich gibt es Giga (Games) nicht ohne Etienne, Felix, Simon, Patrick, etc...
> =/


 
Word... oder Hannes damals noch mit Etienne im PC Bereich.. die nackte Wahrheit, so dermaßen geil ! Glaube nicht, dass das neue Giga annähernd so wird, wie damals. Damals war es einfach natürlich, da wurde halt mal nen Einstieg verpeilt o.ä. .War auf jedenfall nen ganz spezieller Humor den die damals reingebracht haben!


----------



## Der Schpammer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

GIGA hat sich so oft verändert, für jeden steht es für was anderes. Ich denke die Jungs haben Potential und schaffen es, dass GIGA wieder mehr wird als nur eine von vielen Gaming Websites.
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei wenn bei Econa die neue G-eneration eingeleutet wird. Sie habe schon gesagt, es wird sich am alten GIGA orientieren, dennoch wollen sie es nicht einfach nachmachen, sondern auch eigene Einflüsse einbringen. Die sind einfach Fans von GIGA, das größte für das neue Team ist es, in die Fußstapfen ihres Lieblingssenders zu treten und Fans hängen nunmal an ihren Vorbildern.


----------



## hAS3 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



kentO schrieb:


> Word... oder Hannes damals noch mit Etienne im PC Bereich.. die nackte Wahrheit, so dermaßen geil ! Glaube nicht, dass das neue Giga annähernd so wird, wie damals. Damals war es einfach natürlich, da wurde halt mal nen Einstieg verpeilt o.ä. .War auf jedenfall nen ganz spezieller Humor den die damals reingebracht haben!


 Du sagst es. Das war der Charme von Giga.
Aber mal reinschauen werde ich vlt doch mal. Man darf sich nicht allem neuen verschließen :>


----------



## waterman1965 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Genau die waren es. An die Moderatoren müssen die neuen erst mal drankommen.


----------



## Rollora (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ******* so was gefällt mir !
> Und besonders nutzen we butter the bread with butter als hindergrund muke noch besser !!!


Bemüh dich wieder mal ein bisschen, man versteht schon wieder nicht mehr was du meinst...


----------



## mixxed_up (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Kenne ich nicht wirklich, diese Sendung. Mal in einer halben Stunde reinschauen und gucken, was mich da so erwartet.


----------



## takan (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

also shu(oder wie der heißt) aus dem hardware bereich ist mit von der partie, wenigstens einer der alten
edit sagt:
shu heißt der wirklich




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZxyEqn85-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Der Trailer ist ja mal voll zum 

Definitv erinnert das seht stark an GameOne von MTV und die sind ebenfalls nicht ganz mein Nivea...


----------



## xeonsys (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

shuechen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Zahdok schrieb:


> ich will den fernsehsender!
> mit meinem internet sind live-streams unmöglich


 Will ich auch. Live Stream lief zwar bei mir, aber das Bild ist viel viel viel zu klein. Ich will Giga HD


----------



## Deimos (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Rollora schrieb:


> Bemüh dich wieder mal ein bisschen, man versteht schon wieder nicht mehr was du meinst...


 Er findet es toll, dass als Hintergrund-Musik ein Titel der (imo mieserablen ) Band "We butter the bread with butter" läuft (wenn schon Deathmetal, dann nicht son Müll ).

Bezüglich Giga: Kenne das net so wirklich und gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich. Ich kann mit solchen Sendungen einfach nix anfangen, sei es GameOn oder Giga.
Da finde ich es nicht erstaunlich, dass viele Leute immer noch denken, Gamer seien allesamt pubertierende Verlierer ohne Freunde 
Dieses aufgesetzt-abgedrehte Getue trifft irgendwie einfach nicht meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Axel_Foly (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

cool, bin schon gespannt ob das wieder was wird, das alte giga war auf jeden fall super!


----------



## ChaoZ (3. November 2011)

War eine ausgezeichnete Show, auch wenn Nils, Eddy, Colin und die anderen fehlen. Wer sagt denn das die Jungs von GameOne keine Gäste sein werden, irgendwann? Jedenfalls sind Jonas und David jetzt schon Kult, Shu sowieso. Ich fand die Show sehr sehr unterhaltsam und freue mich schon auf den nächsten Donnerstag  Dieses mal waren es rund 300.000 Zuschauer, wenn diese Masse auch die 3 und 4 Show sehen wird, wird Giga weiter ausgebaut! Vielleicht mit einem Retro Bereich, vielleicht mit der berühmten GLL (Giga Liga Live), vielleicht mit den Moderatoren aus vergangenen Tagen die wir kennen und lieben.


----------



## froschline (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Viel zu langweilig lieber die alten zurück. Damals war es einfach besser mehr Netzreporter die Ihr Wissen schon von Ihrer Kindheit mitgebracht haben und die bereiche waren besser unterteilt PC Ecke "Hannes und Etienne" die Konsoleros " Carsten und Michael" 
das hat damals sehr viel Spass gemacht den Krieg zwischen PC gegen Konsoleros mitzuerleben. 

Und hier schließe ich mich mal an: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Zahdok* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich will den fernsehsender! 
mit meinem internet sind live-streams unmöglich 

Will ich auch. Live Stream lief zwar bei mir, aber das Bild ist viel viel viel zu klein. Ich will Giga HD


----------



## ChaoZ (3. November 2011)

Du kannst den Stream mit STRG+Mausrad größer machen.


----------



## matty2580 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Mir hat die Sendung auch gut gefallen....xD
Das Themenangebot wird sicherlich noch zunehmen, wenn mehr als nur einmal pro Woche, für 2 Stunden gestreamt wird.
Vielleicht überlebt Mr. Schnittlauch das Studioklima bis zum nächsten Donnerstag? ^^


----------



## Parzival (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Ich versteh nicht was hier so gejammert wird. Wer die alten Redakteure sehen will soll sich GameOne angucken. Die machen das da Klasse. 
Hab das hier heute leider verpasst, werde das aber mal weiter verfolgen. Gebt den neuen eine Chance! Wird sicher auch wieder witzig.


----------



## Intelfan (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> War eine ausgezeichnete Show, auch wenn Nils, Eddy, Colin und die anderen fehlen. Wer sagt denn das die Jungs von GameOne keine Gäste sein werden, irgendwann? Jedenfalls sind Jonas und David jetzt schon Kult, Shu sowieso. Ich fand die Show sehr sehr unterhaltsam und freue mich schon auf den nächsten Donnerstag  Dieses mal waren es rund 300.000 Zuschauer, wenn diese Masse auch die 3 und 4 Show sehen wird, wird Giga weiter ausgebaut! Vielleicht mit einem Retro Bereich, vielleicht mit der berühmten GLL (Giga Liga Live), vielleicht mit den Moderatoren aus vergangenen Tagen die wir kennen und lieben.



Ja das waren noch Zeiten  Giga Liga Live  Und die altbewärten Moderatoren  Das wäre zu schön um Wahr zu sein..

Also alle schön Streams schauen, damit Giga zurück an die Weltherrschaft gelangt


----------



## Blackburn-100 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Ich will GIGA GAMES zurück aber mit der Originalbesetzung!!!


----------



## MustangGT500 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

hallo schön wenn euch unsere sendung gefallen hat. mein name ist andre, ich bimn redakteur von GIGA androidnews (androidnews.de). mit shu on kwok und tom westerhold hatten wir aber zwei netzreporter der ersten GIGA green stunde an bord. das ist aber schon solange her, das den meisten das wohl nichts mehr sagt . grüße.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Mit der Technik hats noch etwas gehakt, aber wie David ja sagte "Ist alles gewollt!"


----------



## Blackburn-100 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



MustangGT500 schrieb:


> hallo schön wenn euch unsere sendung  gefallen hat. mein name ist andre, ich bimn redakteur von GIGA  androidnews (androidnews.de). mit shu on kwok und tom westerhold hatten  wir aber zwei netzreporter der ersten GIGA green stunde an bord. das ist  aber schon solange her, das den meisten das wohl nichts mehr sagt .  grüße.



Ich muss leider gestehen dass ich die heutige Sendung nicht verfolgen  konnte. Na logisch, Tom Westerhold war doch Sport & Fun und Shu on  Kwok im Helpcenter.
Bei euch im Sport & Fun Bereich hab ich, wenn mich nicht alles teuscht, den ersten Trailer zu Ice Age bzw. den Scrat Nuss Trailer gesehen.
Mit GIGA Green mittags und später dann GIGA GAMES abends bin ich groß geworden.
Werde jetzt auf jeden regelmäßig die Sendung verfolgen und drück euuch ganz fest die Daumen!


----------



## Rizoma (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



MustangGT500 schrieb:


> hallo schön wenn euch unsere sendung gefallen hat. mein name ist andre, ich bimn redakteur von GIGA androidnews (androidnews.de). mit shu on kwok und tom westerhold hatten wir aber zwei netzreporter der ersten GIGA green stunde an bord. das ist aber schon solange her, das den meisten das wohl nichts mehr sagt . grüße.



Hmmm...

... soll ich das glauben das du der Redakteur bist? Ich vermisse bei dir die Groß und Kleinschreibung so wie den Accent in deinem Namen. Das sieht irgendwie nicht  aus als hätte diesen Text ein Redakteur geschrieben.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Ich bin auch Newsredakteur für ein Xboxportal, aber wenn ich nicht gerade etwas Zeit habe pfeiffe ich, wenn ich nicht gerade Texte schreibe, auf Rechtschreibung. Damit hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Rizoma (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Newsredakteur für ein Xboxportal, aber wenn ich nicht gerade etwas Zeit habe pfeiffe ich, wenn ich nicht gerade Texte schreibe, auf Rechtschreibung. Damit hat das nix zu tun.



Sorry aber wenn die Redakteure von Zeitungen oder Webseiten nicht mehr darauf achten dann ist Deutschland schon richtig arm dran. Ich bin auch kein Ass in Deutsch, bei mir findet man bestimmt einige fehler aber bei einem Redakteur der sein Geld damit Verdient setze ich so etwas voraus!


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass er, genauso wie ich, in seinen Artikeln ordentliches Deutsch benuzt. Nur ist das in Foren o.Ä. nicht wirklich nötig.


----------



## Rizoma (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Ich wollte den denjenigen ja nicht anprangern, sondern nur äußern das ich an der Identität die er vorgibt zweifle. Denn im www kann man ja viel behaupten wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## St4T[X]_Gr4F[X] (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Find ich cool! Da mach ich mir doch gleich ein Lesezeichen in meinen Browser!


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2011)

Die sind doch schon länger zurück, schaut mal auf deren YouTube Account.


----------



## L-man (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

ich wollte es gestern anschauen konnte mich aber nicht registrieren wegen technischer Probleme wenn man das Formular zur registrierung abgeschickt hat kam eine Fehlermeldung, kein guter start.


----------



## Sinister213 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Kann man denn die Sendung von gestern nochmal irgendwo anschauen?


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Ja, ein paar User von GIGA haben die Sendung aufgenommen und auf Youtube geladen: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL47A9335B62916686&feature=viewall
GIGA selbst wird erst nach einem Release ein Videoarchiev besitzen, auf Youtube werden die Folgen nicht geladen, die wurden schon von SEGA verwarnt, da sie ein Gameplay Video über Sonic Generations hochgeladen haben, obwohl ein SEGA Mitarbeiter mit im Studio als Gast war und fleißig mitpräsentiert hat.
Ich weiß nicht was manche hier schon wieder haben. GIGA hatte so viele Verwandlungen durchgemacht, früher wars das Fernsehen der Generation @, dann war es einfach nur ein Gamingsender, 2007 wurde dann wieder mehr Livestyle und Entertainment dazugegeben, 2008 sind wir wieder beim only Gaming-Sender angekommen. Dann wars nur ne Website von vielen, jetzt ists ne Website mit Live TV und es geht wieder aufwärts. Das Gefühl, dass GIGA vermittelt hat, nämlich eine Wohnzimmeratmosphäre, ein lustiges beisammensein wurde Gestern wieder erlangt. Es ist jetzt halt ein neues GIGA, eine neue Ära, die fangen von Null an und müssen sich erstmal wieder hochkämpfen.
Die Jungs haben ihren Job klasse gemacht, das Niveau befindet sich größtenteils über den der Funvideos im Youtubechannel (Halloween, etc.) Das gestern war vergleichbar mit den Gameplayvideos gemischt mit Pannen (ist halt GIGA) und dem alten Konzept der Unterteilung in Bereiche.
Dazu haben sie noch zwei "neue" alte Netzreporter, die schon Erfahrung vor der Kamera hatten und das ganze auch, mehr oder weniger, professionell rüberbringen, wenn nicht gerade Tom das halbe Studio zerlegt. 

Fakt ist: GIGA hat jetzt 2,5 Jahre gefehlt, aber es kam kein vergleichbares Format zum vorschein. Für die erste Sendung war es super, die Kammeraführung wird auch noch besser, die Pannen werden weniger und mit etwas glück expandiert das Ganze.
Gestern waren es die ersten 2 Stunden, in denen ich mal wieder richtig unterhalten wurde, es kam selten ein Gefühl von Langeweile auf.
Egal ob man GIGA vom TV schon kennt, egal wann man zu GIGA gestoßen ist, man sollte dem neuen Team eine Chance geben.


----------



## xDave78 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Also zuerstmal fand ich das ganz alte Giga Green wirklich großartig mit Miriam, Shu, Emily und wie sie alle hiessen. Als Ergänzung kam ja dann Giga Games irgendwann. Das waren wirklich "goldenen Zeiten" von Giga. Später mit Heartbeat und dem ganzen Zeug..naja war nicht meins.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es Giga im TV wieder gäbe. 2x die Woche ein paar Std würden reichen. zB wird ja auf KiKa ab 20Uhr "Bernd das Brot" gesendet..da ist noch werbefreier Platz. Vielleicht wieder so 22-23h oder 22:30-23:30 wegen Jugendschutz.
Ich finde das Klima gestern im Stream war echt toll und hat 100% das alte "Giga-Feling" rübergebracht. Toll Jungs, macht BITTE weiter.. Ich wollte den Stream auf meinem Philips TV  (Net TV) ansehen aber das ging nicht. Daher wäre es cool wenn es ne NetTV App geben würde. Zudem hab ich nur 1MBps Leitung..mehr geht bei uns nicht..

Also wäre TV echt wünschenswert, wenn man mal guckt was es auf Satellit alles für Sender gibt kann so ein Transponder ja nicht teuer sein.


----------



## Pixy (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



> zB wird ja auf KiKa ab 20Uhr "Bernd das Brot" gesendet..da ist noch werbefreier Platz.



Das wäre was, dann kann Bernd endlich mal schlafen gehen und muss sich nicht über Zuschauer aufregen die um die Uhrzeit noch nicht im Bett sind.


----------



## matty2580 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Leandros schrieb:


> Die sind doch schon länger zurück, schaut mal auf deren YouTube Account.


Der Live-Stream gestern gehört zum neuen Format "Giga Live".
Eine Aufzeichnung des Live-Stream kann man leider nicht auf dem Youtube-Channel von Giga sehen......



L-man schrieb:


> ich wollte es gestern anschauen konnte mich aber  nicht registrieren wegen technischer Probleme wenn man das Formular zur  registrierung abgeschickt hat kam eine Fehlermeldung, kein guter  start.


Angeblich hatte der erste Live-Stream gestern über 300000 Zuschauer....^^
Dadurch waren die Server von Giga extrem belastet, was zu Störungen bei der Anmeldung führte.



Sinister213 schrieb:


> Kann man denn die Sendung von gestern nochmal irgendwo anschauen?


Ich habe in der News alle Links aktualisiert, die ich bei Youtube finden konnte.....^^


----------



## MustangGT500 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

hallo nochmal. man muss nicht gleich mit sätzen wie "armes deutschland" um sich werfen, nur wenn sich bei einem forumsbeitrag nach feierabend ein paar fehler einschleichen . wie richtig angemerkt wurde, lege ich deutlich mehr wert auf rechtschreibung bei meinen artikeln. wenn auch hier nicht immer alles 100% fehlerfrei ist, denn auch wenn wir uns gegenlesen, wir sind auch nur menschen - geben aber unser bestes. wieso ich vorgeben sollte ein redakteur eines smartphone blogs zu sein, leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. denn einen so hohen prominentenstatus hat dieser posten nicht, das sich eine täuschung lohnen würde. als "beweis" für meine identität sage ich euch jetzt (14:40) das um 14:55 ein artikel bei androidnews.de - Wir sind Android erscheinen wird, der das thema "free civ" hat. mfg. ps: der name mustanggt500 ist auch im androidnews forum zu finden, als administrator. mfg.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Es war schon Monate im vorraus bekannt, dass man einen Giga Account brauch um den Stream zu schauen. Wenn man jetzt noch alle technischen Probleme beseitigt, 1-2 weitere Moderatoren bekommt und neue Formate (GLL, News-Bereich etc), wird das was großes.


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Ich war gestern kurz auf der Seite und konnte den Stream sehen (ohne Acc). War allerdings nicht sehr lange, da mir das Thema nicht gefallen hat.

Kurz nach 18 Uhr


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



MustangGT500 schrieb:


> hallo nochmal. man muss nicht gleich mit sätzen wie "armes deutschland" um sich werfen, nur wenn sich bei einem forumsbeitrag nach feierabend ein paar fehler einschleichen . wie richtig angemerkt wurde, lege ich deutlich mehr wert auf rechtschreibung bei meinen artikeln. wenn auch hier nicht immer alles 100% fehlerfrei ist, denn auch wenn wir uns gegenlesen, wir sind auch nur menschen - geben aber unser bestes. wieso ich vorgeben sollte ein redakteur eines smartphone blogs zu sein, leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. denn einen so hohen prominentenstatus hat dieser posten nicht, das sich eine täuschung lohnen würde. als "beweis" für meine identität sage ich euch jetzt (14:40) das um 14:55 ein artikel bei androidnews.de - Wir sind Android erscheinen wird, der das thema "free civ" hat. mfg. ps: der name mustanggt500 ist auch im androidnews forum zu finden, als administrator. mfg.


 Jetzt glaubens auch die Kritiker, da bin ich mir sicher  Wie viele Redakteure sind denn jetzt eigendlich am GIGA Netzwerk beteiligt?


----------



## Rizoma (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



MustangGT500 schrieb:


> hallo nochmal. man muss nicht gleich mit sätzen wie "armes deutschland" um sich werfen, nur wenn sich bei einem forumsbeitrag nach feierabend ein paar fehler einschleichen . wie richtig angemerkt wurde, lege ich deutlich mehr wert auf rechtschreibung bei meinen artikeln. wenn auch hier nicht immer alles 100% fehlerfrei ist, denn auch wenn wir uns gegenlesen, wir sind auch nur menschen - geben aber unser bestes. wieso ich vorgeben sollte ein redakteur eines smartphone blogs zu sein, leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. denn einen so hohen prominentenstatus hat dieser posten nicht, das sich eine täuschung lohnen würde. als "beweis" für meine identität sage ich euch jetzt (14:40) das um 14:55 ein artikel bei androidnews.de - Wir sind Android erscheinen wird, der das thema "free civ" hat. mfg. ps: der name mustanggt500 ist auch im androidnews forum zu finden, als administrator. mfg.



Da ich nicht nur austeilen kann, sondern auch einstecken entschuldige ich mich bei dir! 

Auch wenn es keinen sinn machen sollte sich als Redakteur von einer bekannten Website aus zu geben gibt es im in den meisten großen Foren doch einige Trolle, deswegen bin ich immer erst einmal skeptisch. Außerdem heiße dich willkommen im Forum (Dein Acc besteht zwar schon länger aber war ja dein erster Beitrag hier  )


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Ich habe GIGA damals eher selten geschaut, die Moderatoren waren mir teilweise zu Kindlich bei deren Ausdrucksweise.
Aber ich finde es toll das GIGA wieder halbwegs zu sehen ist, wohl dosiert sehe ich es mir gerne an.
GIGA war doch der einzige Spiele-Sender im Deutschsprachigen Umfeld, oder gab bzw gibt es noch andere Sender ?


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Ja, war der einzige, zumindest im richtigen TV und nicht als Stream.


----------



## matty2580 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Mohandar schrieb:


> oder gab bzw gibt es noch andere Sender ?


Einen echten Gaming-Sender wird es so schnell nicht wieder im deutschen Fernsehen geben.
Dafür ist die Kostenstruktur für einen TV-Sender zu teuer.

Aber es gibt Online-Magazine von/mit ehemaligen Giga-Moderatoren.

GameOne
Gameswelt
Play´D

Für das echte Giga ist meiner Meinung nach noch genug Platz im Netz....^^


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Ich finde es als Stream sogar besser. Freie Sendezeiten, kein gequäle mit dem Jugendschutz.


----------



## Gerry20K (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Giga, endlich back


----------



## Blackburn-100 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Hab mir gerade die Sendung vom Do. angeschaut und muss sagen, dass sie mir sehr gut gefallen hat.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

www.youtube.de/giga
Dort findet ihr den Stream.


----------



## freakyd84 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

*gefällt mir* aber hallo  ich habe GIGA von Anfang an geschaut. Das war eine sehr schöne Zeit. Kann mich nocht gut daran erinnern, dass tausendmale Anstoss 3 verlost  oder die trueform von ATI vorgestellt und getestet wurde ...oder die Eddy im CS abk*ggt  schöne Erinnerungen...und wie die Zeit vergeht. Omg ich werd alt


----------



## meik80 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Juhuuu !! Giga is geil !!! Ich sag nur: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U3R8PSNO0k


----------



## matty2580 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Freut mich, dass ich hier auf Fans von Giga treffe....xD

Nur wenn wir Giga durch regelmäßiges Sehen des Stream unterstützen, wird sich Giga Live TV halten können.
Mein Appell an alle ist: Bitte unterstützt Giga, und seht regelmäßig den Stream an.


----------



## Metty79 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Zahdok schrieb:


> ich will den fernsehsender!
> mit meinem internet sind live-streams unmöglich


 
Das hab ich gerne... Jammern, aber ein eigenes Internet haben


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Mit Giga habe ich so manchen Nachmittag verbracht wenn ich von der Arbeit heim gekommen bin. 

Und das mit dem Livestream ist der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Ich hoffe die machen damit noch lange weiter (und was die neuen Moderatoren noch nicht so gut drauf haben lernen sie auch noch )


----------



## BikeRider (5. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Gerry20K schrieb:


> Giga, endlich back


 Sehe ich auch so.
Schön, dass Shu wieder dabei ist.
Ich fand die Sendung nicht schlecht, aber auch keine Meisterleistung.


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Da werde Ich nächste Woche auf jeden Fall weiter gucken.


----------



## FX_GTX (8. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Zahdok schrieb:


> ich will den fernsehsender!
> mit meinem internet sind live-streams unmöglich


 Der Fernsehsender GIGA war besser.


----------



## Mr.Fore (8. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Metty79 schrieb:


> Das hab ich gerne... Jammern, aber ein eigenes Internet haben


 
Muhahahah! Köstlich!

btt: Fernsehen ist sowas von retro... Stream auf dem zweiten Bildschirm nebenher - Juhe! Gebt den neuen ne Chance, die alten brauchten auch ihren Weg zum Kult


----------



## matty2580 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

In 4 Stunden beginnt der 2. Livestream von Giga TV.(18:00 bis 20:00 Uhr)
Giga TV


----------



## ChaoZ (10. November 2011)

Ich freu mich schon die ganze Woche drauf


----------



## Sinister213 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Meeh werde es heut wieder nicht sehen können..
Bin auch noch immer nicht dazu gekommen mir die letzte Folge anzuschauen..

Hoffentlich wird diese auch wieder von jemandem aufgenommen


----------



## freak094 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



> Hoffentlich wird diese auch wieder von jemandem aufgenommen


oder du schaust es dir einfach hier GIGA TV LIVE - FOLGE 2 - 10.11.2011 - YouTube an


----------



## Deschaga (12. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Ich vermiss einfach die Zeit, wo GIGA noch auf NBC lief..


----------



## BikeRider (12. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Deschaga schrieb:


> Ich vermiss einfach die Zeit, wo GIGA noch auf NBC lief..


 Ich auch.
PC zoggen und im Hintergrund lief Giga.
Wenn ein sehr interessanter beitrag kam, hab ich auf Pause gestellt und Giga genauer geguckt.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. November 2011)

Wenn das jetztige Giga Format sehr erfolgreich ist, ist es garnicht unwahrscheinlich einen Sendeplatz im TV zu bekommen. Jemand hatte mal die Idee gebracht, 2x die Woche 20-23 Uhr auf Kika, da ist ja dann Sendeschluss.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



Deschaga schrieb:


> Ich vermiss einfach die Zeit, wo GIGA noch auf NBC lief..


 Ich nicht. NBC konnte ich nicht empfangen. Die Zeit bei Premiere war aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sinister213 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



freak094 schrieb:


> oder du schaust es dir einfach hier GIGA TV LIVE - FOLGE 2 - 10.11.2011 - YouTube an


 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Jax1988 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

na endlich sagt mal wer wo man es noch sieht  danke


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Heute Abend 18:00 Uhr geht's wieder los! Diesmal mit den Gästen Gronkh und Sarazar, die die Sendung ein bisschen aufmischen werden.  Unbedingt einschalten!


----------



## AbsolutStorm (18. November 2011)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

Hach ja.. Giga  das war noch geil damals als ich im Call of Duty Clan war, und die unseren Server getestet haben und wir mit denen live gespielt haben und ich die beiden moderatoren mit einer granate gekillt habe


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*

GIGA TV Reloaded - Folge 1 - YouTube
Unbedingt anschauen!


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Giga ist zurück.....xD*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> GIGA TV Reloaded - Folge 1 - YouTube
> Unbedingt anschauen!


 
Für die Info und den Link THX


----------

